# Brick Smoker Build



## hmacmill (Dec 20, 2010)

Just wanted to share a picture of the brick smoker I built.  The stone structure was already there, it was built by someone else a long time ago as a wood oven.  I tried the new smoker out a few times, pretty good results.  Need to add coals about every hour but it maintains heat pretty well.  The initial load of charcoal is good for about 2 hours.


----------



## hmacmill (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of the side view.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for the pictures.

When I get a more permanent place I am going to build a stone smoker.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome I love stone/brick ovens and smokers,one of these days I just may build one.


----------



## chasingbbq (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a silly question for you. I never seen one of this but I'm thinking I need to build me one.

I'm guessing the charcoal goes on the "first" floor and meat on the "second" floor". Is there an opening between the two of them? Where and can you control how big it is?

Otherwise, how do you control the temperature?

In other words I'm trying to figure out plans for this type of construction?
 


hmacmill said:


> Here's a pic of the side view.


----------



## hmacmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Chasing BBQ,

There is a rack a few inches up from the floor where the charcoal goes.  Underneath the charcoal grate, I have 4 1" pipes with valves to control the heat.  I added another rack above the charcoal to put a water pan to help disperse the heat better.  There are two cooking grates, the first one is about 27" from the charcoal grate and the second one is 8" above the first cooking rack.  Other than the waterpan, the rest is wide open.  The opening inside the smoker is 16" wide by 24" deep.  It maintains temp pretty well, I'm still trying to perfect it.  I start it off with one and a half chimney's of charcoal.  It takes about a half an hour to an hour to warm up.  When the temp dips towards 200F, I shovel in some lump charcoal and open the intakes a little.  hope this helps.  Also, I got a lot of the details of my build from the Wilbur Hog smoker (including the door design).  Here's the link which includes drawings.

http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/bbq/wdh.htm


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 28, 2010)

You might read the WIKI on the {minion method) It may help you with getting more time out of your lump.


----------



## hmacmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried the minion method but all the charcoal/lump ignites and it gets to about 400F.  I tried it with all the intakes closed too.  maybe there's too much air getting through the doors or exhaust stack.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2010)

Well thats one fine smoker you have there Now I just want to see some of it's wares.


----------



## chasingbbq (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the great info. With what you gave me, a few other threads in here and some videos I found in youtube, I think I have a little better idea. I plan on starting on diagrams sonn, but I'm planning on adding a pizza oven in between the firebox and the smoker. Will see if that is possible.

Great smoker though,

Thanks Chasing


hmacmill said:


> Chasing BBQ,
> 
> There is a rack a few inches up from the floor where the charcoal goes.  Underneath the charcoal grate, I have 4 1" pipes with valves to control the heat.  I added another rack above the charcoal to put a water pan to help disperse the heat better.  There are two cooking grates, the first one is about 27" from the charcoal grate and the second one is 8" above the first cooking rack.  Other than the waterpan, the rest is wide open.  The opening inside the smoker is 16" wide by 24" deep.  It maintains temp pretty well, I'm still trying to perfect it.  I start it off with one and a half chimney's of charcoal.  It takes about a half an hour to an hour to warm up.  When the temp dips towards 200F, I shovel in some lump charcoal and open the intakes a little.  hope this helps.  Also, I got a lot of the details of my build from the Wilbur Hog smoker (including the door design).  Here's the link which includes drawings.
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/bbq/wdh.htm


----------

